
My dev super power is “I can build anything” so what the heck should I build? - zarfius
https://www.dylanwilson.net/my-dev-super-power-is-i-can-build-anything-so-what-the-heck-should-i-build/
======
notgpt
I don't have anything substantial to say for this blog post, sorry, except
maybe a generic "scratch your own itch" and "continue scratching them until
you find one that other people too have" sort of a thing. I guess you already
know that, and you're looking for or thinking aloud about more specific
advice.

But anyways, after reading this post I clicked around and read your other
post. I found that useful, so wanted to say thanks! I especially found it
useful how you separated market-fit from founder-fit, I'd not quite cleanly
separated them that way before.

Also, while I'm sure it was very frustrating, but I wouldn't count it as
failure: if there was a straight path to "success" (whatever that means to
someone), then everyone would be taking it. Keep building, and best of luck!

